# First Saltwater Tank 20 g



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have just started my first saltwater tank. Here is what I have so far.

20 Gallon tank
20 lbs live sand
15 lbs live rock
20 Aqueon filter
Saltwater-my salinity is high right now-1.028
250 gph powerhead
8,000k full spectrum light

Still need:
Heater 
api master testing kit

I also don't have a sump. Did I forget anything? I am hoping to get a CUC this weekend.
The tank has been set up for about a week. I was thinking in about two weeks I would add fish.
I want to get 2 clownfish and 1 yellow watchman goby. What do you guys think?
Here's some pictures
View attachment 44938

what are the white strings on the rock?
View attachment 44942


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

*white strings on rock?*

sorry it won't let me upload more than one pic at a time. Here is the closeup of the white strings on the rock


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Lets see...first get the salinity correct. That way you don't kill off the good things that are living in your live rock. 

Probably need more water movement, another powerhead should do the trick. You want at least 10x turn over rate for fish only, as much as 25x or even more if you keep certain corals. 

Personally I'd add more rock, get some base rock for cheap and it will seed and become live over time. 

If you plan on corals you need actinic lighting. Might consider it anyways because it really makes the fish look better, IMO at least. 

The tank might be cycling...did you get the live rock locally? There will be die off sometimes which will create a cycle, make sure to test the water before adding fish. That's all I see but otherwise looks good. Get the heater, get everything stable, and enjoy.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am turning the tank over about 18x an hour right now.
120 gallons per hour with filter 250 with powerhead.
fixing salinity and adding heater tomorrow. Any idea what
the white strings are in the second picture.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

got live rock locally. working on lighting but kinda on tight budget.
Also one more question- On the filter should I leave the carbon filter
in or should I take it out. LFS said 15 lbs would be enough for
fish only tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if its just carbon i would leave it in. if it has a filter pad with it, this needs to be cleaned every other day or it will cause problems, best without it.

the "white strings" appear to be mini feather duster tubes. these are worms that filter feed from the water and seem to come and go depending on food source.

actinic lighting isnt required for corals but makes them appear more pleasant in coloration. is this going to eventually be a reef? if its going to be fish only, a 14k bulb would be just fine. 

get yourself a heater. i suggest jager.

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Old tube worms that have died left those tunnels. 
You can't add anything to the tank until your tank has cycled. The ammonia build up will kill the CUC and the fish. Your looking at 4-6 weeks to cycle the tank. You need that test kit to tell you when its ok to add fish and a CUC. The CUC will come first after the cycle, then the fish, one at a time.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the help. I am going to do a fish only tank for now, maybe in the future I will
upgrade the lighting and go for corals. Right now I just want to get some experience.
when do you guys suggest I add the CUC?


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

o sorry just saw reefing madness post. Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jacksmith1967 said:


> o sorry just saw reefing madness post. Thank you so much for hel:thumbsuping.


:thumbsup:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

jacksmith1967 said:


> thanks for the help. I am going to do a fish only tank for now, maybe in the future I will
> upgrade the lighting and go for corals. Right now I just want to get some experience.
> when do you guys suggest I add the CUC?


you should see a diatom bloom after the cycle. thats a good indicator but testing first is the only way to really know when your tanks ready.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

The salinity is 1.024 and I got a Jager 75 watt heater. Also there is 
a slug in the tank should I take it out.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

jacksmith1967 said:


> there is a slug in the tank should I take it out.


a slug as in a land slug? or a nudibranch or stometella snail?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If he's a hitchhicker from the Live Rock, just leave em in there.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

stometella slug. And yes he is a hitch hiker.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

def. leave that, great free cleaner and if you have a few they do reproduce in home aquariums..which is good since snails = $1+ each.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok great. When I do get my clown fish what do you suggest I feed them and how often?
Unfortunately the tank is in a classroom with no freezer so I can't use frozen foods.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

new life spectrum macro and hikari marine s i guess. those are the dry foods i use. the more you can offer the better and the better chance youll include everything it needs for its diet. clowns are pretty easy to feed anything but a mix of things will offer a more healthy diet.
every other day a small pinch for just clowns should be enough.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

What do you think of Instant Ocean Soft Gel Foods?
Aquarium Fish Gel Foods: Instant Ocean Soft Gel Foods


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

... what is cuc im new to sw


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

brokenrules69 said:


> ... what is cuc im new to sw


 Clean Up Crew
Snails, crabs, urchins, slugs.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

The diatom bloom started so I put in three snails.
1 turbo and 2 turban snails. Salinity is still at 1.024.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

jacksmith1967 said:


> The diatom bloom started so I put in three snails.
> 1 turbo and 2 turban snails. Salinity is still at 1.024.


 Diatoms will go away by themselves. You risk losing the CUC by putting them into a none cycled tank.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

*pics*


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Diatoms will go away by themselves. You risk losing the CUC by putting them into a none cycled tank.


O woops well sorry too late now. Snails have been moving around 
and cleaning. We will see how they do. I thought I read somewhere that 
they alright to put in a tank as soon as you see the diatoms bloom.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

If there is ammonia present, you could lose them. But looks good so far!


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

I am going to get a test kit tomorrow. I will hopefully post them tomorrow.
On the third picture, Do you think the red algae is cyano?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, looks like it might be your Coralline starting, but. If you can wipe it off with your finger, then its cyano, if you can't then its coraliine.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok so I got my test kit from the pet store.

ammonia-0.0- not sure about this one the test tube never turned a color it stayed clear?
nitrite-0.0
nitrate-0.0
I don't know if these tests are accurate. I did top off the tank before I tested. Could this have something to do with why my tests all show 0?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Might want to retest. I do believe that Saltwater is heavier than freshwater.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

I retested and got

ammonia-0.0
nitrite-0.0
nitrate-1.0
ph-8.2

so I decided to add fish. A pair of clowns- lfs said they have had
eggs before. Not that I want to breed them. Will I have to keep 
removing their eggs every 5 to 12 days?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds like the LFS gave you a long tale to sell a fish. not saying you dont have a breeding pair but these generally are expensive and harder to come by. sounds like they are a "bonded pair" and not a "mated pair" which indicates a big price difference.

however if they do lay eggs though, leave them. if for some miracle they make it to adulthood ( sorry, they wont ) youll have baby clowns to sell, or trade. unfortunately i know they wont make it in a display tank ( food requirements, pumps, predators.. ) so i would still leave them as a natural food source. a healthy natural food.


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

ya most likely a tale but one is far larger than the other. The female is about 2 inches
while the other is about 1. I know the fry won't make it to adulthood but I was worried that 
the dead fry would add ammonia, phosphates, etc. Once I have the time and money I would like
to set up a 10 g grow out tank. I don't plan on adding anything else to the tank so we will see what happens.
My main concern about trying to raise rotifers for the fry- does anyone know if you can buy rotifers and just add them not breed them?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Instant Zooplankton Products | Reed Mariculture


----------



## jacksmith1967 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Instant Zooplankton Products | Reed Mariculture


I have seen that but how long would that last me?
Also I would really like to get a torch coral but I'm not sure what lighting to use.
Anything cheaper than this that would work?-http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-QUAD-Aquarium-T5-HO-Light-96W-Coral-Fish-LED-NEW-CE-/290583621043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a8222db3#ht_1223wt_1122


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats more than plenty of light for you.


----------

